# Can any veggies out there help?



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could buy quorn mince? I can get it in Iceland, but it's over 4 euros for a small bag


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I think I seen it in mecadona


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Does anyone know where I could buy quorn mince? I can get it in Iceland, but it's over 4 euros for a small bag


Carrefour???

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

agua642 said:


> I think I seen it in mecadona


Where abouts? Is it in the frozen section with the veg?... and is it still called quorn??


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Carrefour???
> 
> Jo xxx


Never shop in Carrefour, but could pop into the big one near school one afternoon.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Never shop in Carrefour, but could pop into the big one near school one afternoon.



Its ok there. Sells just about everything, altho not as cheap as it could be. But I used to quite enjoy a wander round..... I think that one even has a C&A in the complex!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

OH is vegetarian and we go to Gibraltar Morrisons roughly once every three months and fill the freezer with Quorn mince, Quorn meatballs, Quorn chicken pieces, Quorn burgers, Quorn sausages....even cold sliced meat and bacon.
You can save on the cost of the journey by filling up with cheaper fuel.
And Rives Gin is £3.99 a bottle in Morrisons.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Never seen the point in making quorn look like meat.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Never seen the point in making quorn look like meat.


Me neither. But then I'm a carnivore.
I've never seen Quorn in Carrefour although we haven't looked closely as we didn't expect to find it.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Never seen the point in making quorn look like meat.


For us, it's a great way of making one meal that suits veggies and carnivores... I don't need to cook twice!


----------



## Penni (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi y'all!

I stumbled upon this old thread when looking for info on vegetarians surviving  in Spain. Have Quorn products become any easier to access by now? 
My family is planning to spend the next winter in Spain, most likely in the Murcia area. I am vegetarian but not a very good cook and Quorn is my life saver!  I couldn't find any when we lived in France and am hoping Spain would be different.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

lynn said:


> For us, it's a great way of making one meal that suits veggies and carnivores... I don't need to cook twice!


My OH is vegetarian and I'm not - so he cooks his meals and I cook mine! The only "looks like meat" product he likes are Cauldron brand veggie sausages which don't seem to be sold anywhere in Spain, he's expecting a delivery from the UK in a couple of weeks when some friends come out on holiday. They do sometimes have them in Morrison's in Gibraltar, but not when I went last month unfortunately.

I don't go very often, but one of the nearby expat social clubs runs monthly coach trips (€10 from here which is good value given the distance) which are handy if you want to stock up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Penni said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> I stumbled upon this old thread when looking for info on vegetarians surviving  in Spain. Have Quorn products become any easier to access by now?
> My family is planning to spend the next winter in Spain, most likely in the Murcia area. I am vegetarian but not a very good cook and Quorn is my life saver!  I couldn't find any when we lived in France and am hoping Spain would be different.


Overseas Foods /Iceland sell a decent range of Quorn, or so I'm told

be prepared to pay a high price though - one of my students ( a teenager ) toyed with vegetarianism & her mum bought Quorn sausages etc for her - but eventually the cost became prohibitive


----------



## Penni (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for your replies, Lynn and Xabiachica. I will keep my eyes open for Overseas Foods/Iceland. Not sure if I want to make a trip to Gibraltar just for some specific food, but perhaps it would make an interesting weekend trip at some point, we'll see. 
Living in Spain in general is quite cheap so I don't mind if quorn costs a bit more. I'd be happy just to find it!  Right now I'm back home in Finland where everything is more or less expensive (I'm comparing with prices in France). 300g quorn costs about 4 euros here, will be interested to see how much it costs in Spain.

Thanks again 

--Penni


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> OH is vegetarian and we go to Gibraltar Morrisons roughly once every three months and fill the freezer with Quorn mince, Quorn meatballs, Quorn chicken pieces, Quorn burgers, Quorn sausages....even cold sliced meat and bacon.
> You can save on the cost of the journey by filling up with cheaper fuel.
> And Rives Gin is £3.99 a bottle in Morrisons.


Quorn...Quorn...Mary, I had you down as a sensible person and not some blooming veggie type or one who would condone the veggie lifestyle...dear oh dear oh dear. Its just not right, not natural to eat that Scheiße/gówno. I'm off for a late night bacon sandwich.


----------



## AniaKoala (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi there, does anyone know if Spain has something like Holland & Barrets? Also, can you get hemp milk? What alternatives to dairy are available? I'm assuming there are local farmers with fresh fruit and veg? Thanks


----------



## purplezebra (Jun 15, 2016)

*Holland and Barret*



AniaKoala said:


> Hi there, does anyone know if Spain has something like Holland & Barrets? Also, can you get hemp milk? What alternatives to dairy are available? I'm assuming there are local farmers with fresh fruit and veg? Thanks


You can get a Holland and Barrets delivery to Europe. I was in Italy for the winter and had a huge box of veggie stuff sent over for 6 pounds of postage. That way you are not paying expensive prices for each item just the regular UK price.

As for Quorn I found a small Italian company selling it and they shipped a frozen box to me in less that 24 hours. That was more expensive however. 

Gibralter is a great option if you don't live too far away. I picked up a cool box full of quorn when I moved to Cadiz and the petrol is so much cheaper there it was worth the trip.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AniaKoala said:


> Hi there, does anyone know if Spain has something like Holland & Barrets? Also, can you get hemp milk? What alternatives to dairy are available? I'm assuming there are local farmers with fresh fruit and veg? Thanks


Not seen anything like Holland and Barrets but every town has "herbolarios" which will typically sell supplements, packets of herbs for infusions, maybe cosemtics, bread, biscuits and other food stuffs, and maybe fresh foods as well like youghurts, fruit and veg.
Consumer groups are becoming more and more popular. We recently had a meeting of groups in our area and 18 groups were represented which equalled 300 families ordering fresh, organic produce. There are some organisations that operate nationwide.
However, depending on where you are, you can get good local produce in shops. Guardamar del Segura was great. People sold locally grown produce out of their garages and the variety and quality was amazing. Navarra is another place famous for its high quality produce.


----------



## sansylivin (Sep 16, 2013)

Penni said:


> Thanks for your replies, Lynn and Xabiachica. I will keep my eyes open for Overseas Foods/Iceland. Not sure if I want to make a trip to Gibraltar just for some specific food, but perhaps it would make an interesting weekend trip at some point, we'll see.
> Living in Spain in general is quite cheap so I don't mind if quorn costs a bit more. I'd be happy just to find it!  Right now I'm back home in Finland where everything is more or less expensive (I'm comparing with prices in France). 300g quorn costs about 4 euros here, will be interested to see how much it costs in Spain.
> 
> Thanks again
> ...


Here is PV they have started selling all types of Quorn in Al Campo- so times are a changin....:eyebrows:


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

If they sell it in Carrefour it will be in the ecological/ gluten free section.. I'm assuming all carrefours have the same lay out now, at the end of the section they have a refrigerated section that sell special things (cottage cheese, fresh English cream, tofu)


----------



## Costachick (Apr 22, 2016)

Costachick said:


> If they sell it in Carrefour it will be in the ecological/ gluten free section.. I'm assuming all carrefours have the same lay out now, at the end of the section they have a refrigerated section that sell special things (cottage cheese, fresh English cream, tofu)



Lol.. Just realised the original question is from 2011 !!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Costachick said:


> If they sell it in Carrefour it will be in the ecological/ gluten free section.. I'm assuming all carrefours have the same lay out now, at the end of the section they have a refrigerated section that sell special things (cottage cheese, fresh English cream, tofu)


Cottage cheese? Fresh English cream? Only if you live in the _territorios ocupados_ 
In the rest of Spain one just dreams of fresh cream.


----------

